# FIA Formula 2 - Audi engines



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The new Williams JPH1 F2 race cars will use 400hp 1.8 turbo Audi engines. Similar set up to the Formula Palmer Audi race cars, just a step up in performance. 
http://www.formulatwo.com 
Anyone know of any other championships/series in wich Audi engines are used, other than F2 and Formula palmer Audi?


_Modified by lappies at 1:19 AM 4/9/2009_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: FIA Formula 2 - Audi engines (lappies)*









Does anyone know what is the official name of the Formula Palmer Audi race car? I know its based on a Van Diemen chassis?


----------

